# Prince likes to be too friendly????



## country gurlie 13 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello everybody!


I have a 4 month old maltese named Prince who is extra extra friendly. Don't get me wrong I love that he is such a friendly sociable dog rather than being a mean dog but Prince has a tendency to outdue himself. Whenever I take him outside for potty breaks or any other reason he's fine and does his business until he sees somebody. Prince will shoot over to the person and jump up and down against their leg and demand their attention. Luckily everybody that he meets are dog lovers so they don't mind but it still embarrass me. The way he runs over to the people he makes it seem like he doesn't get any attention at home and he's just neglicated. When the truth of the matter is at home he is the focus of the attention being that I am a teacher so I'm off for the summer and my 13 year old daughter is out of school so we are at home all day with him, and he goes most places with us. My concern is that one day he will run to somebody that doesn't like dogs and they will accidentally end up hurting him someway. We tried putting him on a leash while he's on his potty break but he refuses to use the bathroom until he is off the leash. We are only renting the house we are living in so putting up a fence is out of the question. We plan on taking him to obedience class but knowing Prince he will probably just focus on getting the attention of all the people in the class and not learn anyting. Has anybody else ever had this problem???? Any advice will be greatly appreciated!!!


THANKS YOU IN ADVANCE!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I would get Prince used to a leash. For his safety and your peace of mind. He's still young enough to get adjusted to life on a leash. Safety wise, he could run into the street - you can't say that you can predict his behavior at this point - he's still a very young puppy. And another safety issue - if another dog came by, not a friendly dog. While on a leash, you have control of Prince and can get him potentially out of harm's way. And yet another safety issue - there was recently a post where a woman thought her dog may have been taken by a hawk. It's not unheard of for birds or other animals to go after our little ones, thinking that they're rabbits or other prey.

That said -







!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I really don't know what to say other then...


[attachment=10969:attachment]





> I would get Prince used to a leash. For his safety and your peace of mind. He's still young enough to get adjusted to life on a leash. Safety wise, he could run into the street - you can't say that you can predict his behavior at this point - he's still a very young puppy. And another safety issue - if another dog came by, not a friendly dog. While on a leash, you have control of Prince and can get him potentially out of harm's way. And yet another safety issue - there was recently a post where a woman thought her dog may have been taken by a hawk. It's not unheard of for birds or other animals to go after our little ones, thinking that they're rabbits or other prey.
> 
> That said -
> 
> ...




I agree with this, good answer Linda!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

You must have a clone to our Maltese (Tucker 2 1/2 yrs) He does the same thing you friend does , but Tucker has a twist. He is so anxious to see somebody that when he goes to meet them, he "dribbles" all over himself and the person. (See, you really do not have that big a problem!!) We have to put him in his crate when people come to house. He does not see people outside the house because we live in the country. My wife and I both taught school also and were fortunate enough to live less than a mile from the school. During my lunch break I came home and let Tucker out to do his business. I cannot help you with your problem, but certainly know how you feel. Hope you find a solution.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> name='richard' date='Aug 8 2006, 05:55 PM' post='236296']
> 
> He is so anxious to see somebody that when he goes to meet them, he "dribbles" all over himself and the person.[/B]


Sorry Richard.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Those retractable leashs are great. You can give your baby all the room he needs to go potty and still have complete control over him. I would give one of those ago.
Sammy Maree is VERY lady like and won't potty on a short leash but with the retractable she is fine.
All the best.


----------



## joes459 (Aug 8, 2006)

i have the same problem w/ my 4 month old puppy. So, i've been putting him on a leash.
I found this on the "today" show's website and have been trying it out. It seems to be working..... i think lol
the website just talks about how to control your dog on a leash. 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/13737795/


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> I would get Prince used to a leash. For his safety and your peace of mind. He's still young enough to get adjusted to life on a leash. Safety wise, he could run into the street - you can't say that you can predict his behavior at this point - he's still a very young puppy. And another safety issue - if another dog came by, not a friendly dog. While on a leash, you have control of Prince and can get him potentially out of harm's way. And yet another safety issue - there was recently a post where a woman thought her dog may have been taken by a hawk. It's not unheard of for birds or other animals to go after our little ones, thinking that they're rabbits or other prey.
> 
> That said -
> 
> ...


I, 110% agree with Bonnie's mommie because you just never know. There could be a person walking across the street and he could dart across and God forbid a car was coming....also, I live in New Jersey and not only do we have hawks but we also have turkey vultures and owls...Yes, owls...My hubby saw one pick up a cat and fly off with it. If they can pick up a cat and a rabbit they can certainly pick up our furbabies. Not to mention other larger dogs off leash.....Makes me shudder....... The retractable leash is a great idea as I have three of them and they work fine.

Welcome to SM!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I cannot imagine every letting K & C off leash without a fence. As was suggested, get a retractable leash ... in one second he can: run in to the street, get attacked by a large dog, get attacked by a bird of prey, run away, run up to someone who is violent with him. If you want to be a responsible dog owner, the thing to do is keep him safe on a leash or within a fence. 

Sorry if this sounds harsh but I would hate to see something happen to your Malt and the sorrow it would cause you and your daughter.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi--
You might also want to try it with a harness instead of a collar if you haven't already--he might feel more comfortable with a harness on.


----------



## UWMsGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

> I would get Prince used to a leash. For his safety and your peace of mind. He's still young enough to get adjusted to life on a leash. Safety wise, he could run into the street - you can't say that you can predict his behavior at this point - he's still a very young puppy. And another safety issue - if another dog came by, not a friendly dog. While on a leash, you have control of Prince and can get him potentially out of harm's way. And yet another safety issue - there was recently a post where a woman thought her dog may have been taken by a hawk. It's not unheard of for birds or other animals to go after our little ones, thinking that they're rabbits or other prey.
> 
> That said -
> 
> ...



I completely agree with Bonnie's Mom, it is not too late to get Prince use to a leash or maybe even a harness. You can start off by having him wear it around the house and get use to it, under your supervision ofcourse. Introduce him to it and get him use to having it on. It will be so much safer for Prince because you never know when you will run into a person who isn't a dog lover or someone who doesn't appreciate having a dog jump up on them. Good luck.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't really like the retractable leashes. The dog can still get very far from you so if another animal trys to attack him you may not have enough time to pick him up. I believe I read somewhere on this site a malt getting attacked by a german sheperd while the malt was on a retractable leash. The malt was just too far away from the people to pick him up in time. I just read about that in the last couple of weeks, but can't find the thread. (It is probably an old thread.) I remember the malt is a boy, but I just can't remember his name. There were pictures of him with his bandages on while he was recovering. 


Another not so good thing about the retractable leashes is the dog can run in circles and tangle people or animals up. One day when we were at a park there was a lady who was not well trained with the retractable leash. Her little cocker spainel was so excited she started running circles. Before I new what was happening I was tied up and thankfully I had time to pick up my malt so he wouldn't get injured. I ended up with rope burns and a pinched nerve. Ouch. 

I would get him used to a regular leash.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> I don't really like the retractable leashes. The dog can still get very far from you so if another animal trys to attack him you may not have enough time to pick him up. I believe I read somewhere on this site a malt getting attacked by a german sheperd while the malt was on a retractable leash. The malt was just too far away from the people to pick him up in time. I just read about that in the last couple of weeks, but can't find the thread. (It is probably an old thread.) I remember the malt is a boy, but I just can't remember his name. There were pictures of him with his bandages on while he was recovering.
> 
> 
> Another not so good thing about the retractable leashes is the dog can run in circles and tangle people or animals up. One day when we were at a park there was a lady who was not well trained with the retractable leash. Her little cocker spainel was so excited she started running circles. Before I new what was happening I was tied up and thankfully I had time to pick up my malt so he wouldn't get injured. I ended up with rope burns and a pinched nerve. Ouch.
> ...



I totally agree with your post. I think you got the wrong Idea as to what I was meaning.
I NEVER walk my babies on a retractable leash, nor would I take them to a park on one.
I was only saying to use it for potty trips ONLY. She said she didn't have a fenced yard and the dog runs out the front to meet people. So I was saying to use it IN HER YARD, that would save him from running out the front to greet people or strange dogs or even go on the road.
I wasn't saying to take her dog out on the streets and to dog parks on it, OMG you would have no control if something was to happen. But on her own property would stop him from being able to get into danger.
That is what I was meaning.
I also would use a harness ( Thats what I use) like another poster said.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

You'll not get any better help or advice than what Linda, Ashley & Bek have said, in my opinion. Soo ...ditto, ditto, ditto.

My husband and I have been talking about putting up a fence in our backyard but I realized the other day that my husband was thinking that we could let Noelle run around and play while we were outside with her. I'm not even comfortable with that. I'm too frightened of birds of prey. Then my DH tried negotiating with me that she could go out without the leash in the fenced backyard at night.







And we would want to do this why????

Welcome to SM - hope to see picures of your little one soon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> You'll not get any better help or advice than what Linda, Ashley & Bek have said, in my opinion. Soo ...ditto, ditto, ditto.
> 
> My husband and I have been talking about putting up a fence in our backyard but I realized the other day that my husband was thinking that we could let Noelle run around and play while we were outside with her. I'm not even comfortable with that. I'm too frightened of birds of prey. Then my DH tried negotiating with me that she could go out without the leash in the fenced backyard at night.
> 
> ...


You might want to consider fencing part of your yard. I have a patio area and then a large back yard. But I only fenced in the patio part. It has a tiny bit of grass and is bordered by pine bark mulch and some plantings. I have a 7-foot scallped shadowbox fence around the sides and it is a little shorter across the back. I keep a lock on the gate. I do feel safe letting K & C out in the area when I am with them. It is small enough that I can stand in one spot and see them both and I'm thinking that a bird may not want to go in a confined area like that. I know that geese won't fly into a fenced area...hoping birds are the same! I don't even see small birds when we're out there. 

K & C just love it out there. Here's a re-run of my video showing their excitement to go out "to the patio"!!
(Of course Catcher has to be first!!) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K8ImuG3LpA


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

good advice so far...and to add you may have to "wait out" the potty and reward him when he goes. Fenway is only 8 months old, so the potty training is still on my mind. keep him on his schedule and make sure he goes when he is supposed to. Don't give him attention outside on the leash or let him walk too far and say "go potty" and once he goes give him a treat and/or tons of praise. Fenway now goes and looks at me to get his treat. I remember waiting it out in the freezing cold...and I would win b/c he finally would go and we'd run back to the house. We started with the training off leash too, but Fenway was starting to wander and not come when he was called so we are strictly leash out side now. Good luck!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> QUOTE





> name='richard' date='Aug 8 2006, 05:55 PM' post='236296']
> 
> He is so anxious to see somebody that when he goes to meet them, he "dribbles" all over himself and the person.[/B]


Sorry Richard.






















[/B][/QUOTE]

Is this what your dog does Richard? 

[attachment=11023:attachment]


I am a silly silly woman Richard and spend most of the day trying
to make myself laugh.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=236299
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Richard.






















[/B][/QUOTE]

Is this what your dog does Richard? 

[attachment=11023:attachment]


I am a silly silly woman Richard and spend most of the day trying
to make myself laugh.















[/B][/QUOTE]


----------

